# Did Ebay for 501 and got @*#ked. NEED help



## dc_1996 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello,

I bid on a 501 on ebay and just received the machine. I emailed her and asked if she had a balance and she stated no. Well I won it. Today I called Dish and they told me to get on the Systems info page. When I did this come to find out the Model ID was DP510 not 501.!!! I was pissed I wanted the 501 so I would not have a $5 DVR fee. Next she checked the R00 and come to find out she stated that the machine I just purchased had a considerable balance and Dish will not activate machine until payed by purchaser. Next there was no smart card in it. my smart card # was S0000000000-00. Dish said a new card would cost $60 bucks. But she stated that there was the balance that needed to be taken care of. I called this person and he stated that he had bee  n in the navy and had not used the machine in two years. Also he stated he sent the smart card back to Dish and them he did not renew his contract. He said he would call Dish to check on this matter but has not called back. What the hell should I do now. I am pissed!!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Read the eBay ad and see if the item was misrepresented - if so file a complaint through eBay as well as however you paid for the machine (Paypal has a decent dispute resolution system). eBay ads have to read closely to make sure that you ARE getting everything you think you are getting. It isn't cool to get burned but the more lies you can find the more likely that you will get action out of eBay.

JL


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

Try the advice above, but for future if you ever do that again, insist on the ID's of the box and the card and you can check them yourself!!
If they refuse to give it to you just say NO!!


----------



## rocky01 (Mar 20, 2005)

danger will robinson. you really must be anal to a fault with ebay, even with ppl that apparently have sizeable good feedback. i can't tell you how many deals i have just taken the loss on rather than get hooked up with ppl that traffic in guile and craft. all those deals were for small sums though. on ANY purchase over certain amount, check to see their feedback. ebay doesn't make it easy but locate just the negative marks and read them. you can always tell if the person is not above pulling fast ones. sometimes they do so much business, the complaints get lost in the surge of the tide. one or two disgruntled kids whining nonsensically is o.k. but but just one, two or three sane adult ppl lodging feedback with lucid warnings are enough. read the sellers responses with a jaundiced eye. then re-read the ad carefully not only looking for fine print or things that don't add up but information that is missing, including full disclosure of condition, shipping. and if they don't repond to your questions AND in reasonable time, say 24 hours, get out of there. the moderator is correct of course, you really have to invesitigate and also perhaps do fact finding for ebay (!) as they will ask you for correspondance and such. in a few cases ebay will confirm fraud quickly but most it's a drawn out thing. ebay responds to your insistence and does not pursue things unless you push it. just the way it is. and do look up ebay's main phone numbers through google and keep that paper in safe place because they really don't want ppl calling. but you sometimes must do that since your loss is only important if you make it important with them, and i only got action by phoning them, not sending msgs. the huge machine works as long as it doesn't have to stop -- it's huge and unwieldy at best, cold and ruthless at its worst. what really takes the cake are those ppl that come back with "stories" as to why ebay is wrong about them afterwards.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I just got screwed on a ebay deal recently.

I bought a DPP44 switch but only got the power inserter in the box.
The guy who sold it to me wouldn't respond to help and he sold the switch in an auction the day or two after mine ended to someone else.

I thought I would be covered using paypal to get my money back. It was pretty obvious what he had done. But...paypal makes you jump through hoops before they will even investigate a claim. They made me file report after report including police reports here and the juridiction the guy lived in. It's a lot of work. A month later I'm still waiting to hear back on their "investigation". Good luck!


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

and don't forget to leave negative feedback on what happened


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Of course - you can do the obvious and not use ebay for DBS equipment....


I sure wouldn't..


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

As mentioned above, always get the card/receiver numbers and give Dish a ring to check balance before you buy used equipt. 

I got my 2 used 501's from the old "buy, sell, trade" forum on this site! Both came with the new yellow cards and no balance!


----------



## dc_1996 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I know I made a grave mistake for not getting the R00 and the S00 before bidding. I just never had a problem in the past and I just started trusting people to much. I got ebays phone # but I have not contacted them yet. I emailed a complaint this morning. My wife contacted the owner of the machine and he stated he would look into it and call Dish but I have not heard any response from him yet. All I want now is my money back!


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Any way the person who you bought it from will take it back and refund your money? Most times I have had problems with purchases on eBay, the simply *threat* of leaving negative feedback is enough to force them to "do the right thing."

And especially if she advertised the wrong model number.

I had a problem with Paypal before too. It took me 2 hours on the phone one day to get it fixed. I had to keep insisting to speak to the current person's manager before I got high enough in the food chain for someone to have the authority to fix my issue. I seriously had to go up 4 rungs of management, waiting each time. Paypal's customer service really sucks.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

scooper said:


> Of course - you can do the obvious and not use ebay for DBS equipment....
> 
> I sure wouldn't..


Amen.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

I might suggest the buy/sell/trade sections of the two other DBS-related sites, found a 721 on one of these for a fair price. But perform due diligence on these as well - for example, be suspicious of a new member with 3 posts selling a 921 for half the going rate. 

*Edit - last time I had looked into it, the DBSTalk buy/sell/trade had been moved to AVSForum (and unfortunately had little activity). Didn't realize DBSTalk had reinstututed the buy/sell/trade forum. Good deal!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

One of the reasons eBay flourishes IMHO is people arent willing to pay "fair" prices, they want things as cheap as they can find them. They are victims of their own "cheapskatedness", and the worst ones never learn...the only "fair" price to many of them, is the absolute cheapest price they can find.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

If you used a charge card, or used PayPal and the amount was charged to a credit card, you can call your credit card issuer and tell them to reverse the charge. I've done this and it works great, as well as getting the seller's attention!

- Bill


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

One detail I found though: Paypal defaults to using your checking account. For "suspicious" transactions though, you can change it to a credit card during the payment process.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

Kevin Brown said:


> One detail I found though: Paypal defaults to using your checking account. For "suspicious" transactions though, you can change it to a credit card during the payment process.


After getting stung once, I now change my payment method to credit card for ALL payments!


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

The PayPal terms of service agreement that has consumers waiving basic consumer protection laws for credit card charge backs and binding arbitration is the biggest BS.

Although, I have to admit I have bought things on eBay, I feels I was doing a moral wrong by supporting such a company.


----------



## dc_1996 (Oct 6, 2005)

I payed for the 501, (oh opps a 510) with usps money order!!


----------

